

Ask HN: Name my iPhone App (helps dating), receive equity - alain94040

I'd love to use the wisdom of the crowd to name this iPhone app, which provides contextual pick-up lines. So imagine you are in this bar and see this cute lady. You get up and say what to her? Pull your iPhone, select the context (maybe you know her first name, or the drink she is having, or whatever), and the app returns a bunch of relevant lines. Get up and speak is all you have to do.<p>Please use the voting system of HN to vote on the names you like. For now we came up with "Cocktail Helper", or more simply "Pickup Lines". The winner will receive a cut of the app's proceeds via FairSoftware's revenue sharing (http://fairsoftware.net/public/project/634)
======
ErrantX
Some random ideas off the top of my head:

 _Pulling Power_ (personally I think that has potential, tagline: power up
your pulling prowess :D)

 _Seduction_ (maybe a bit to risque sounding)

 _Pickup Bible_ (too religious? but would track well on searches for "pickup
lines")

 _Mr. Magnetic_ (as in magnetic for the ladies :D, maybe not)

 _Entrapment_ (this one might have legs too)

 _Captivate Her_ (maybe drop the her?)

 _Datemaker_ (probably not suitable for this kind of app)

 _The Opener_ (in PUA circles the opener is a line/routine that opens a
conversation)

useful?

------
palsecam
_iWingman_

------
trickjarrett
You should probably just stick with 'Pickup Lines.' I expect the majority of
you app downloads will be found via search, I'd think you'd do better to be
logical and obvious.

~~~
pclark
the app store searches more than the title [searches description also]

~~~
trickjarrett
It does, but the one with the matching title shows up first.

------
profquail
iChatHerUp

YHelloThere

IceBreaker

QuickRomance

~~~
pasbesoin
I thought of IceBreaker as well, before scrolled down the comments. Not that
I'm trying to steal your stake. Point to you.

It's catchy. I think it also catches a bit of the flavor of the implied bar
scene: Ice in the drinks. And breaking through the ice of
resistance/rejection.

Probably all sorts of graphic design possibilities, too, in the hands of a
good designer.

Maybe you could call those last ditch, pull out all stops lines "SOS" -- Save
Our Ship.

Not that I'm much of a bar person. I'd need the version with the built in
taser. Place the phone in my hip pocket, and it jolts me forward until I
actually am face to face with the party of interest.

~~~
alain94040
IceBreaker is pretty good, so we have two potential winners: IceBreaker and
Pickup Lines. One is boring but clearly says what you get, the other one is
more trendy, but more people may miss the app because they can't tell right
away what it does...

~~~
palsecam
Yes, _IceBreaker_ is a very good one, one problem is that an app with this
name could also be easily taken for a game (a _FrozenBubble_ like).

~~~
profquail
True, but I think that a good icon would help solve this problem. Perhaps a
man's and woman's heads, facing each other, with a dialog bubble towards the
man's mouth, and the woman smiling. An icon like that (instead of a cracked
piece of ice or something) along with the name should put the premise of the
app in context for 99% of Americans.

Also, it may be mistaken for a game on occasion, but are people really that
eager to spend money on Apps that they'd just hit the buy button based on the
name alone (before even reading the description or looking at the
screenshots)?

~~~
pasbesoin
For me, at least, I think "pickup" (and "pickup line") has something of a
negative connotation. An "ice breaker" seems more neutral. It's about getting
things started, not "sealing the deal".

I also think "pickup lines" tend to be ascribed more to men. Maybe "ice
breaker" would also be a bit more gender neutral (if you are interested in
marketshare in both genders).

P.S.: I'm both a bit older and a bit of a wallflower, so my perceptions may be
off.

------
palsecam
_EngageHer_

~~~
alain94040
sounds like a great name for a follow-up app!

------
mahmud
You're trivializing equity sharing.

~~~
ErrantX
why? Im sure people would have made as good suggestions if the offer hadn't
been made. Offering a (one assumes small) cut for creative input that _could
well_ heavily influence sales seems a nice gesture :)

~~~
mahmud
I would have prefered a "copy" of the app, even though I don't own an iphone.
Offering me equity for something trivial that I would have done for fun, for
free, well .. just makes me feel both horrible. I don't want anybody to go
through paperwork or calll up the lawyer or print me a stock certificate for
$1 just because I suggested a name for the app.

~~~
alain94040
You can always offer your help for free and decline the "compensation". So
it's not a problem.

And by the way, I'm talking virtual equity, so there won't be any lawyer fees,
even for a minuscule amount of virtual shares.

------
Poiesis
Witipedia

------
pclark
"Come Here Often?"

------
Poiesis
Perfect Pickup

------
Poiesis
Instant Wit

------
fluffster
Lip Balm.

